# Sold - Outback Sydney Edition 5Th Wheel In Western N C



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

2006 Keystone Outback, Sydney Edition, 29FBHS floorplan, Jasmine decor, bought new in April '07.

Price $17,500 will consider reasonable offers ! Located near Asheville, NC

Note: 2007 2500HD Silverado crew cab 4x4 LTZ and hitch available with or after sale of RV.

Queen bed, 2 bunks in separate bunk room, Hide-a-bed sofa, walk-thru bath, walk-in shower w/ glass door. Two exterior doors, 17 ft awning, 15K BTU ducted A/C w/ remote, 30K BTU ducted furnace w/ remote. Refrigerator, stove, microwave, water heater, AM/FM/CD stereo all work. Outdoor camp kitchen w/ 2 burners, hot/cold water, sink, cutting board & towel rack. GVWR is 9800 lbs. Exterior length is 31' 9". Two 30 lb propane tanks, 50 gal fresh water tank, 40 gal each galley, bath & toilet tanks (3 tanks and all drain thru one drain port).

In addition to the above factory amenities, I have added the following improvements after the purchase:
- New tires in 2011 (Goodyear Marathons)

- Powered exhaust/intake fan in kitchen/living area ceiling, reversible, var speed, remote controlled dome & fan

- Black tank flush kit for easy cleaning of tank

- Converted power cord to Marinco detachable cord

- Vent covers on all 3 vents to keep rain out w/ vents open. Larger cover used on powered exhaust/intake fan to allow more airflow.

- 3" memory foam and fitted mattress pad on queen bed...sleeps so good now.

- Entertainment center will accommodate flat screen lcd type TV. Includes storage shelves behind TV and swing-out TV 
mount with adapter plate for 6 hole mount TV's.

- 1 HP air compressor mounted in basement area (110 volt power), with lots of hose to air up tires, mattresses, etc.

- Throw rugs included if desired. We always covered the carpet with these and in front of entry doors, kitchen sink and shower.

- Oak cover for indoor stove. We don't use stove/oven, so this allows for more counter space. This was customr built for maximum

counter space.

- Laundry hamper added in basement area under factory installed laundry chute (replaces clumsy mesh bag from factory). Holds

lots of laundry !

- Oxygenics shower head installed with 1/4 turn cutoff valve. Oxygenics beats the factory shower head 1000 times over.

- Soap, shampoo & conditioner dispenser added in walk-in shower.

- Battery cut-off switch added in basement (keeps battery from running down while in storage)

- Thermal cover for shower skylight to keep UV rays from damaging shower enclosure.

- Fresh water tank drain extended to back corner of RV

- Dividers added to large cabinets over kitchen sink to better organize contents and prevent shifting during travel.

- Quarter turn drain valve added to hot water heater tank.

- Levels added to exterior to speed up campsite set-up time...also included is simple to use leveling system.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## RonZoo23 (Jun 10, 2012)

Any specs, info, pricing, etc for truck?


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

RonZoo23 said:


> Any specs, info, pricing, etc for truck?


As I put in the ad, the truck is for sale to whoever is buying the fifth wheel. If the RV doesn't sell, we may still be camping in it this fall.

But since you asked, you see it in my signature and below are the particulars on it. I think it has everything except a sunroof, Navigation, Rear seat DVD and the sliding rear window (deletes rear defogger). I love the color on it, wish they were still offering it on Chevys. If you have any questions as to what any of the options are, post your question and I will respond.

Don't yet have 28K miles on it. It is very clean and has been well maintained (just washed it today).

I have added a spray in bedliner, bedrail protectors, Westin step rails, mud flaps, vent visors on windows, bug shield on hood, blackout on rear wheel wells, added a 7-pin connector in bed for 5th wheel connection.....I think that's all.

The hitch is a PullRite 18K Superglide with underbed mounting. When hitch is out of truck, bed is clean except for four holes for the locking pins to attach to the underbed mounts. The Superglide hitch automatically slides the RV away from the truck when making turns. In my opinion, it's the best hitch for pulling a fifth wheel RV with a short bed truck. I have never regretted spending the extra bucks for it.

If you think you are seriously interested, send me a PM and we'll talk further. I appreciate your interest, but you caught me a little off guard as I haven't locked in on a price just yet, but we can discuss off-line.

2007 Chevrolet CK20743 - Silverado: 2500 4WD Crew Cab Standard Box

Color1:___59U_____Silver Birch Metallic Exterior Color
Color2:___N/A
Trim:_____833_____Dark/Light Titanium Leather Interior Trim
Package:_1LZ _____LTZ Option Package
Engine:__ LMM_____Engine, 6.6L V8 Duramax Diesel
Trans:___MW7_____Transmission, Auto 6-Speed, Allison
Other:___1SZ______Option Package Discount
________A60______Tailgate Lock
________AG1______Seat Adjuster, 6-Way Power (Driver\'s Side)
________AG2______Seat Adjuster, 6-Way Power (Passenger Side)
________AJ1______ Glass: Deep Tinted
________AN3______Seats: Front, Full Feature Bucket
________AP3______Remote Start
________AU3______Power Door Locks
________B30______Floor Covering: Color Keyed Carpet with Floor Mats
________B32______Floor Mats, Front
________B33______Floor Mats, Rear
________B85______Moldings, Body Side, Body Color
________C49______Defogger, Rear Window, Electric
________C6W_____GVW Rating 9200 Lbs
________CJ2______Climate Control, Electronic - Multi-zone
________DF5______Mirror I/S R/V-Lt Sens-Compass/Temp
________DPN______Mirrors, O/S, Camper Full Feature
________E63______Body, Fleetside
________FE9______Federal Emissions
________G80______Locking Differential, Rear
________GT4______Rear Axle, 3.73 Ratio
________JF4_______Pedals Adjustable, Power
________JL1_______Integrated Trailer Brake Controller
________K05______Engine Block Heater
________K34______Cruise Control
________KNP______Transmission Cooling System
________NZZ______Skid Plates: Off-Road
________P25______Wheels, 17" Aluminum
________PCW_____Safety Package
________PDF______EZ Lift Tailgate Package
________PPA______E Z Lift Tailgate
________QXT_____Tires, LT265/70R17, Blackwall
________RAE______Cargo Management System
________SAF______Spare Tire Lock
________T96______Fog Lamps, Front
________U2K______Satellite, XM Radio Digital Sound System
________UD7______Rear Parking Assist
________UE1______OnStar Communication System
________UG1______Universal Home Remote
________UK3______Radio Controls: Steering Wheel
________UQA______Speakers: Bose Premium System
________US9______Radio, AM/FM Stereo, Auto Tone, Multiple CD (6)
________UY2______Wiring Provisions Camper
________V22______Grille: Chrome Surround
________V54______Luggage Rack, Roof Mounted, Black
________V76______Recovery Hooks
________VK3______License Plate Front Mounting Pkg
________Z71______Suspension Package: Off-Road
________Z82______Trailering Package
________ZER______Tire, Spare LT265/75R16 BW OOR
________ZY1______Solid Paint Application


----------

